# Predator engine for Toro 521?



## Bigolac (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm about to make a purchase of a Toro 521 which the owner says the engine won't run. I always make a point of proving others wrong.... 

At any rate, if it is not operational, has anyone installed the Harbor Freight Predator 212cc engine for this model? Not sure - from what I've been reading on the site, it's been done with a larger model - 724, etc.

Any thoughts? I wouldn't mind tinkering a bit and would put a smile on my face....

Should mention - this is my first post - I currently own a Powerlite that is on its last legs. I've got a great story that goes with that one....

- Adam


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The Predator should work fine for you.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, Like Shryp said it would work well and will be more powerful than the original 5hp and many people have repowered their Toro 521 with these engines.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

welcome to the site.
yes, I have installed a predator on a Toro 421 (same frame as 521) and it was extremely easy. straight bolt up. I bought two new pulleys, larger pulley installed for the impeller (3") and it threw very nice. only thing from memory I had to do was the crank chute had to be extended wider to clear the engine.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Buttchet

What size belts did you use? I was hoping to use the stock ones if possible.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

The 212cc HF motor will add significant punch to that Toro 21 incher. The pulley will be a 3/4 on the HF motor, and it is always easier if you can use the same pulley from the other motor. Tractor Supply has a wide variety of belts, as does NAPA.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I had a Toro 3521 that I put one of the older 6.5 HP Greyhound engines on. I used the original pulley and belts and a 2x4 block of wood to move the crank out.


----------



## Bigolac (Feb 2, 2015)

Welp - got the old girl home tonight. Changed the spark plug, a bit of starting fluid, and we had fire! I guess I won't be making the change just yet.

It was dark when I got home, so I didn't get a chance to get the model/serial off of it yet, but by the end of an hour or so of cleaning the linkages, changing the gas, checking the oil, etc... - I had it running pretty nice in 9 degree weather at the first choke notch - so I think I accomplished something.

In regards to this engine, it seems from a quick ebay search that there are multiple listings for brand new carburetors in the $20 range. Are they any good? Kind of seems to be to good to be true. Appreciate your insight.

Thanks - Adam


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

If you have a 3/4 shaft and want to use the same pulleys and belts (advisable) a 212cc Predator would give that machine quite a nice boost


----------



## Bigolac (Feb 2, 2015)

Got it out in the daylight tonight - model 38052, serial 3903423.

Started up much better today with no hunting that I could discern. 

I'll have to look up the serial number as to a manufacture date and hunt down a manual for it.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome Bigolac!

That's a '93 model according to the Toro genuine parts page.

Do you plan on sticking with the old Tec? We're here for ya if you'd like to try and get it running like a top again.


----------

